# RV arriving friday-what are the 'must do firsts'



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

Nearly there then! Everything is on track for lift off on Friday, and we plan to move in on the same day.

Should we flush out the fresh water tanks and also should we put some kind of sterilising solution and rinse out again before filling? 

We know that between looking at the RV in the US and seeing it again someone left us a present in the toilet!  Do we just ignore it and all following presents until we are full, or should we get some Biomagic (I have been reading other threads). Where do I get this Biomagic from?

Any other hints and tips to make this go smoothly would really be appreciated. 

Thanks Anita


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

Makes sence to me to flush everything just to make sure all's well, leaks etc and esspecially the fresh tank more than anything for piece of mind.
There was talk on here yesterday re flushing and personally I've found our fresh system needs around three tank fulls flushed through to get rid of the cleaning solution, the name escapes me, powdered stuff from caravan store.
Can't help on the biomagic but someone will know.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

We use Puriclean to clean all water tanks and pipes plus its non-caustic so doesn't do damage. get it from caravan accessories...We recon its the business.
Johnny F


----------



## 89767 (May 1, 2005)

We know that between looking at the RV in the US and seeing it again someone left us a present in the toilet!  Do we just ignore it and all following presents until we are full, or should we get some Biomagic (I have been reading other threads). Where do I get this Biomagic from?

I use Biomagic a the time & find it brilliant. Get it on line at www.biomagic.com

Keith


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

thewaltons said:


> We know that between looking at the RV in the US and seeing it again someone left us a present in the toilet!  Do we just ignore it and all following presents until we are full, or should we get some Biomagic


Ignore it and there is no need for any chemicals in an RV black tank, in fact, chemicals will inhibit the natural bacteria that break down the waste.

For this any lots of other useful info read here:

>>Click<<


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

The fun begins!

Check you auxiliary battery status do you need to plug in to charge up. Check your smoke alarm battery.

You will want to get the RV to a position where you feel you know the situation with each component. You are best advised to flush the water tank and sterilise or, after flushing and refilling add some sterilizing tablets. Check the levels indicator is working.

For the black and grey tanks if you flush them out you will be able to check your tank levels show empty - it's quite possible the black tank may not. Does your RV have an internal rinsing system like ours? Adding Calgon can release solids stuck on the sides.

What I suggest you do then is pretend you have arrived at a site and go through the procedure of setting up:
level the RV foot brake on- gear in park - jacks OK?
slide the slide(s) out.
Is everything switched off inside?
Plug in the electrics - have you tripped anything outside?
Check nothing is on inside then turn the gas on at the tank- no smells, no leaks? - you can check with soap solution.
Go inside.
Turn on the water pump - does water flow from each of the taps hot and cold? - run until it does and there are no air locks.
Does water flow into the toilet bowl when you press the foot pedal?
Try the electric water heater (providing you are on hook up) -you may need to allow 15 minutes - check warm water. Switch off.
Try the gas cooker and oven does everything light - You may need to purge some air from the pipes first.
Try the gas water heater - it should fire up straight away and you should hear it.
Check the fridge set to a low temperature - if it is on auto it should switch to electric and a monitor light should come on.
Switch the fridge to LPG - listen outside - does the burner start up.
If you are on hook up has the microwave come on?
Check your heating - it can take a big swing in temperature before it kicks in - make sure none of the floor vents are obstructed - set the thermostat high - you should hear a click of the sensor then the fan should start followed by the burner - stand outside if you haven't heard it - if there is air in the pipe it may not fire first time and will shut down - just start again when the fan has stopped running.
You could check the air conditioning but it will depend what hook up you have - you will need 16 amp for one of them - best to combine generator and aircon checking.
Check your drawers and cupboards - any sign of damp anywhere? Check the ceiling, walls and carpets for any discolouration.
All done?
Check out those homely things like TVs, radio etc. Make a cup of tea sit back and watch the tele and imagine your in the South of France.

Others will have different ways of doing things but I hope this gets you started.


----------



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks superk

This is just what I was looking for, you're a star! I will print this off and take it with us tomorrow.

Thanks to everyone else for all the tips, we are so greatful for everyone's help.

Anita


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Anita
I would just add one thing to the list above....
Check the tyre pressures and make sure that they are correct, underinflation can cause a blow out very quickly so it is very important. Our RV has the tyre pressures printed on the weight and rating plate, I don't know if this is standard but worth a look anyway.
Also check fluid levels in the engine, oil, water, transmission fluid etc.
Good luck with your new toy and we hope that you love it as much as we love ours :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

Anita,

Once you have checked all that has been mentioned - check the exterior is all secure, check interior all secure then set the driver seat up for your driving position, set the mirrors and drive!!!!    Cos thats the best bit.

Have a great time


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

First thing I did was run up and down inside saying "woooo hooooo"!!


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

*Its FRIDAY
"woooo hooooo"!*


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Snelly said:


> First thing I did was run up and down inside saying "woooo hooooo"!!


now that's FUNNY!  
..that's exactly what I did!


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! It's Friday ... I would be fit to burst ... hold that feeling ... its wonderful .... woooo hoooo toooo! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*BIOMAGIC*

Regarding Biomagic -- we hae always obtained it at the Motorhome shows - I will try and pick up a leaflet giving the local contact address tomorrow. We will be buying another supply - it really is much better than the other types we have tried - no smells etc etc

AND IT IS FRIDAY - YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Sundial


----------



## 93316 (May 1, 2005)

Wooooooooooo Hoooooooooooo i can remember the feeling well  
enjoy the journey


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

errrr, can we have an update? 
did you get it? 
are you still pushing all the buttons and bouncing on the bed? 

enquiring minds must know! share the experience, some of us haven't felt it in a while!!! :lol: 

ok, i'll wait a day or 10 till you come down off cloud nine but only as long as you promise photographs :lol:


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

They wont see this forum or the post for at least 10 days Leigh :lol: 
Frustrating init :roll: 
Geo


----------



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

woooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooo didn't happen straight away coz the man who delivered the RV was still here! Woooooo Hoooooooo and a bottle of wine happened later.

We love this RV. There is so much space and it just feels great. Its been raining for most of the last 24 hours but the fresh air and occasional sun and yes even the rain makes this great. New lifestyle has just begun!!!!

We won't be driving any where for quite some time - until the LGV is passed, but I can live like this until then! :lol: 

The site is so peaceful, oh and did I mention I love this RV!!!!!!!!  We bought a girlfriend for the Wal Wagon a couple of days ago (black and silver Smart Car) and I love that too. 

Obviously losing the plot now........ so many toys and not enough hours in the weekend to find out how to use them :roll: 

Anita


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Nice one Anita.

I know all about having to take LGV! So glad I got through it and now im always scratching at the walls to get out in her. Can't wait til Thurs when I get to drive again!

So happy for you, enjoy your new rv.


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Well done, Anita. You made it over all the hurdles, and in record time!

The LGV test shouldn't be too bad, and it's no shame to retake it.

After that, the world's your lobster!

Maybe see you at Stratford: if not, good luck with all things RV, and enjoy your new lifestyle. How can you not?

Bruce


----------

